# New Tokina 10-17 f/3.5-4.5 Fisheye & 5D M III



## Renato (Apr 25, 2012)

Anybody has tried the new Tokina for FF model AT-X 107 AF DX NH Fisheye on the 5D MIII ?? 

Here it is: http://www.thkphoto.com/tokina/products/atx/atx107afdxnhfisheye/

I find no pictures in Pixel Peeper.. 

http://www.pixel-peeper.com/adv/?lens=1089&camera=1113&perpage=12&focal_min=none&focal_max=none&aperture_min=none&aperture_max=none&iso_min=none&iso_max=none&exp_min=none&exp_max=none&res=3

Maybe you have some photos to show of this new product? I think it may be a serious contender to the Canon EF 8-18 f/4L.


----------

